
Netflix poaches CFO from Activision Blizzard - petethomas
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-netflix-cfo-exclusive/exclusive-netflix-poaches-cfo-from-activision-blizzard-source-idUSKCN1OV19B
======
akerl_
The current title ("Netflix is firing their CFO and poaching a new one from
Activision Blizzard") seems to be needlessly (and inaccurately) editorialized.
The article headline is both accurate and clear, once you strip out the
prefix/suffix ("Netflix poaches CFO from Activision Blizzard").

Specifically, per the article, Netflix's CFO announced back in August that
he'd be leaving the company.

